# Insurance for field dogs-reevaluating our carrier



## goodog (May 6, 2013)

We are not happy with our present insurance carrier and wonder if there is any specific firm thats good for field dogs. I know which ones wont cover orthopedic injuries. Not an option. I do see some that have rehab add-ons to a policy. Trupanion looks good. 

Does anyone have experience or specific positive./negatives about a given firm? 

Id appreciate your input.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

I'm not too sure about the different insurance companies but if it isn't for a puppy and you're thinking of switching your adult dog I would check if the new policy's have a pre-existing condition clause. That would exclude some things already diagnosed. Not even sure if it would apply to your dog.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

^^ That, unfortunately, is a reason not to switch. You will also likely pay higher rates for a new policy for a 5 year old dog than a new puppy. 

That being said... I was going to recommend looking at Trupanion because I know they do have a rider for hip dysplasia and I believe for some rehab therapies (I don't have those on my policy, but I remember seeing them as options). 

I have had very good experience with Trupanion. It is expensive, but everything in Canada is, compared to the US. They are efficient and have excellent customer service.


----------

